# Realtek AC'97 Audio for VIA (R) Audio Controller



## scierex (May 14, 2008)

guys ..i really need your help.. my motherboard is ASUS A7V880 ..what is compatible audio driver for it...tnx

i have no sound..
im trying to install realtek AC'97..but everytime i install this software it will view a dialog saying..
Realtek AC'97 Audio for VIA (R) Audio Controller
has not passed Windows Logo testing to verify it's compatibility with Windows XP.

and the computer will reboot..what should i do..need help..


----------



## LonnyRJ (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi

Did the problem start after applying AC'97 update from windows update ?


----------



## scierex (May 14, 2008)

yes after installing AC'97..I dont know if im updating it..i install it from cd. it is realtek setup.

it is only realtek AC'97..for xp audio driver..my motherboard is ASUS A7V880..what is compatible audio software for that?? that is digitally signed logo by windows??


----------



## LonnyRJ (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm not sure if that was a yes or no to the question

Was it installed and running OK before you tried updating the sound device ?
If so then using the option to rollback the drivers should help.
Open device manager find and hi-light the ac'97 item >right click properties >driver tab > roll back driver


Similar happened here recently, No sound, although I never saw a spontaneous reboot.
the latest update from MS wouldn't work, I had to use rollback, as it happens they are not signed properly.


----------



## scierex (May 14, 2008)

ok..will try it..when i go home.. but i dont know if it is ok before because..this is not my motherboard. it is my frends motherboard..he give it to me when he change his mother board..when i used it. theres no sound already..so i installed realtek ac'97..but there is error..like wat ive said, not digitally signed software something like that..what i did is..i reformat it..and install again the sound driver..but still error..im thinking if there is something wrong with my onboard sound device or mabe my sound driver is not compatible with my device..,..


----------



## scierex (May 14, 2008)

ive tried what you said..but when i click the tab roll back driver...it says.
no driver files have been backed up for this device. 
If you are having problems with this device you sould view te troubleshooter inf.

help me plsssssssssss.........................................any sugestions>>???


----------



## LonnyRJ (Sep 26, 2006)

Hang on scierex one of our harware folks will be by
Good luck


----------



## scierex (May 14, 2008)

*im sick with no sound!pls help*

:sigh:
can you plss.give me a site where i can download 
ADI 1888 SoundMAX AC'97 compliant audio controller..plsssss help.
this is the required software for my motherboard built in audio.


----------

